# The Price of Eggs and Turkey



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How high will they go? Maybe this AI will slow over the summer then pick back up this fall.....maybe it won't slow....kinda unknown with this new strain of virus.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/05/report-price-eggs-turkey-rises-bird-flu-culls-flockasdf/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=48e6d463a1-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-48e6d463a1-296641129


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Does the influenza hit free range flocks as hard as confinement birds? I wonder if this will spur a push to alternative setups for raising birds.


----------

